# Wild-ish camping and caravan sites in north/west Wales



## mr steev (Jun 11, 2012)

Can anyone recommend any sites, preferably on or very close to the coast? The sort of site where you can all camp together rather than in marked out pitches and have a campfire etc (we've got a big fire-pit thing if it needs to be off the ground). We're not bothered about any facilities other than a toilet/shower and a tap.

Shell Island would be ideal, but unfortunately a few of my mates have decided to get caravans and they're not allowed on.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 11, 2012)

not unless you've got a boat, the place I'm thinking of atm has been flooded!


----------



## mr steev (Jun 11, 2012)

StoneRoad said:


> not unless you've got a boat, the place I'm thinking of atm has been flooded!


 
We're thinking sometime in early August. Hopefully the sun will be beaming then


----------



## Celt (Jun 11, 2012)

there is a camp site behind the beach in blackrock sands near portmadoc


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 11, 2012)

oh, in that case, my info is mostly N Wales and a bit out of date, but how many of you, tents/vans ?

One of the places I'm thinking about will not accept groups of "youths" without a reference - a few years ago they had some trouble with an all male group and ill-legal substances.......


----------



## mr steev (Jun 11, 2012)

We're all in our 30's and 40's with a few children so something a bit family friendly is good, but preferably without too many rules and regulations iyswim.
They'll probably be 4 or 5 caravans, 2 or 3 campervans and a handfull of tents. We've got a 20 foot marquee that we usually put up but that's when we go camping in farmers' fields in Shropshire and I'm aware that most camp sites probably wouldn't be too happy. It would be nice though. It's great if it rains


----------



## ska invita (Jun 12, 2012)

mr steev said:


> We're thinking sometime in early August. Hopefully the sun will be beaming then


ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
no escape from the rain camping in wales - is the law
why be negative - i hope it gets sunny for you


----------



## mr steev (Jun 13, 2012)

ska invita said:


> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
> no escape from the rain camping in wales - is the law
> why be negative - i hope it gets sunny for you


 
I am an eternal optimist. It can only get better surely?


----------



## ska invita (Jun 13, 2012)

mr steev said:


> I am an eternal optimist. It can only get better surely?


If there weren't optimists like you there would be no Welsh camp sites


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh gosh I do hope there is sun..I found www.nant-y-croi.co.uk


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 13, 2012)

With the weather it is all 'wild' camping.


----------

